# A Warranty &Tranny Questions



## Ponyboy (Feb 26, 2011)

I've owned my Gto for about 2 weeks now and I've been scrutinizing every lil thing I can w/ the car. Completely stock, 63k, 06', 6m w/ 2 previous owners. The first thing I noticed was the shifter vibrating very hard from 50% to WOT. Simple bushing replacement I assume. I'm a newbie w/ tranny internals so bare with me her ha. At higher rpms, say 4k+, when down shifting to decelerate or pushing through a gear's power band, the shifter wont hold properly. I push it in, it pops out. If I hold it in for a few secs, it holds. I'm pretty sure it's not the shift skip since it can happen when down shifting from 5th to 4th and i thought shift skip only effected 1st to 4th.

Question #1. Whats causing it to do this?

Question #2. Car's cover under Manufacturer's War. If something is wrong internally, does this count as a mechanical failure?

Question #3. I've heard about rebuilt trannies. Whats the pros vs. cons of a rebuilt vs. new?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I think just about all stock shifters vibrate,at least mine does.I have no clue with your other issue.


----------

